# Bigfoot is real???



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

If this story is correct, then they have DNA proof that Bigfoot exists 

'Bigfoot' DNA Sequenced In Upcoming Genetics Study - Yahoo! News


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

The recent election proves the world shifted its reality axis so I have no doubt Bigfoot and other inhabitants of the netherworld will also show their presence.....


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

With as many deer hunters as there is out in the woods with camera's, how come nobody can capture one in a photo? 

So therefore, I say "Bull Carp".


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Same with UFO's too! "Bull Carp"


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

We'll see if any peer reviewed articles come out. The woman running the study has a shady past in regards to DNA tests and has been sued a few times.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

There have been photos of bigfoot but the photos tend to be debunked one way or other. People claim it's bear,etc....there are remote places in the U.S. where bigfoot could hide out.....I'm not surprised if there is proof one way or other.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............IF , this is true it will be interesting to see how the documentation stands up too the test of science and genetics of today ! , fordy


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

The study was conducted by a team of experts in genetics, forensics, imaging and pathology, led by Dr. Melba S. Ketchum of Nacogdoches, TX. 
Our data indicate that the North American Sasquatch is a hybrid species, the result of males of an unknown hominin species crossing with female **** sapiens

Ketchum is a veterinarian whose professional experience includes 27 years of research in genetics, including forensics.

Maybe they found something this time ~ shrugs shoulders ~


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

zant said:


> The recent election proves the world shifted its reality axis so I have no doubt Bigfoot and other inhabitants of the netherworld will also show their presence.....


You may be onto something. Sort of reminds me of Genesis where the fallen angels came to earth and fathered hybrid children(giants) with the daughters of Adam. These bigfoot (bigfoots, bigfeet?) are always described as big fellers.

âOur study has sequenced 20 whole mitochondrial genomes and utilized next generation Our data indicate that the North American Sasquatch is a hybrid species, the result of males of an unknown hominin species crossing with female **** sapiens".


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

When on our honeymoon, we went skiing. The boot rental booth had to very smart guys working there. When I told him what size boots I wore, one asked why I needed skiis. The other asked if I was related to Big Foot.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

zant said:


> The recent election proves the world shifted its reality axis so I have no doubt Bigfoot and other inhabitants of the netherworld will also show their presence.....


Absolutely right.Plus them Big Feets will then be the minority.Look out folks,pure herds of Big Feets will be lining up at the Social services depts to apply for food stamps, and asking where they can get their new bama phone.

Just in case one of the clan gets shot,or becomes mighty sick,they can call 911 to get took to the ER for free doctoring.Well at least free to them,again they are the minority,and none work a job.Sooo, its a taxpayer obligation or forced to pay if not.I can almost hear Obama right now.If I had a son,he would look just like Big Foot Jr.









Also, if there are any homosexual Big Feets out there,look for them to come out of the closets and make their presence known.Thats when all the straight Big Feets ought to jump on them and beat the snot out of them.Reason being they ain't procreating any Big Feet babies,thus leading to the demise of the already scanty Big Foot population.:flame::nana:


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

My grandfather said he saw one up close new Mt. View, AK back in the early 20s. But gramp was known for drinking.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

My dad said one time that he believed that Bigfoot could certainly exist. We went to visit my uncle and his family in Washington state and went camping on the Olympia peninsula. My dad and uncle went fly fishing. My uncle was about 3 feet in front of my dad and my dad could not see him, the forest was so thick. And my uncle was 6'4" and weighed at least 400 lbs. So my dad said that if the forest could hide my uncle it could hide a Bigfoot too.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

My problem with it is why no real evidence of them has been found. They are reported all over the country, so why has no body, bones, or anything else ever been found? Why have none ever been hit by a car? Why hasn't one been shot? We've got some pretty shy creatures around but even a Cougar gets splatted on a highway once in a while.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Where'd they get the DNA?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

poppy said:


> My problem with it is why no real evidence of them has been found. They are reported all over the country, so why has no body, bones, or anything else ever been found? Why have none ever been hit by a car? Why hasn't one been shot? We've got some pretty shy creatures around but even a Cougar gets splatted on a highway once in a while.


 I can't see them existing. Like someone mentioned, avoiding all trail cameras.There are millions strapped to trees in America ,and not one has a photo of a Bigfoot.If I had ever seen one,I could not give up looking in hopes of a picture to prove to everyone else what I saw was real,because I don't lie..


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I just saw a commercial last night advertising the new season of the Jessie Ventura Conspiracy show. I think on Wednesday? Sounded like one of the upcoming new shows is about some species of half man, half ape. I wasn't really paying attention, but it looks like they are claiming that many have been created by geneticists.

I give his show a little more credit compared to most of these types of shows. He gets a little more in depth, questioning gov't workers and actual scientists. Most of the shows are just random people running around in the woods at night, freaking out at every noise.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Wonder if the bigfeet are fertile and raising young or do they have to find willing human women? Do the female bigfeet, are they any females, have to find willing human men?

Makes me sort of mad. Here I am single and lonely when even bigfoot can find willing women.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

One of the TV ads shows some "hair" that they are DNA testing. The ad hints at having results, but doesn't tell you one way or the other..

More hype from the media.. I can imagine now they will have some lame stream media news caster, such as Brian Williams or some other parrot come out and tell us whether it is true or not...

Just more hype to promote a "reality" (used loosely) show..

Now as to there being other creatures we haven't discovered yet.. Yes I think there is, but to that being a "bigfoot", I won't even hazard a guess.. 

I do know they continue to identify new species in the oceans and jungles. But none of them to this point have been as big as Bigfoot, except maybe the Giant Squid..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

How much will the Feds want of states land for protection of the new specics. That will be coming next. 9.2 million for spotted owls so whats needed for big foot?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> Makes me sort of mad. Here I am single and lonely when even bigfoot can find willing women.


Maybe Bigfoot's feet aren't his only large... um, feature.....


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Truckinguy said:


> Maybe Bigfoot's feet aren't his only large... um, feature.....


.....................Three leggs is better than two! , lol , fordy:lookout:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...................I can't wait , There'll be a Bigfoot makeover show , Bigfoot gets a full scholarship to Texas A&M , Bigfoot Maxes out on SAT , Opra Show too feature Mrs. Bigfoot and her new line of Skin Care products , Mrs. Bigfoot models her new line of 'Hairy Heels' , Mr. Bigfoot shoots hoops with Obama at Whitehouse , Mr. Bigfoot introduces new line of Clubs to go mammoth hunting , etc . , fordy


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I think I saw Bigfoot using one of those store-provided electric chair shopping carts in an Oklahoma Walmart this weekend. Had a couple of its little monsters with it.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

poppy said:


> My problem with it is why no real evidence of them has been found. They are reported all over the country, so why has no body, bones, or anything else ever been found?  Why have none ever been hit by a car? Why hasn't one been shot? We've got some pretty shy creatures around but even a Cougar gets splatted on a highway once in a while.




I know the answer! I heard it on Coast to Coast late one night.


These creatures can slip in and out of dimensions! Now you see him, now you don't. And I'm guessing here, they die in the other place. Or they die here then get sucked back into the other place. It all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> they are claiming that many have been *created by geneticists*.


I think Monsanto has a patent on them


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> How much will the Feds want of states land for protection of the new specics. That will be coming next. 9.2 million for spotted owls so whats needed for big foot?


They have done this already! It was in Washington or Oregon, where they blocked a man from using his land because its habit for Bigfoot (they used scientific sounding name something like Giagantus Humanus etc..)


The end result is the person who owns the land can't build a house there or anything else...


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> I think I saw Bigfoot using one of those store-provided electric chair shopping carts in an Oklahoma Walmart this weekend. Had a couple of its little monsters with it.


Of course, you know that more than one Bigfoot are called Bigfeet... and young ones are called Littlefeet... when they travel in groups it's called a March....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

beowoulf90 said:


> They have done this already! It was in Washington or Oregon, where they blocked a man from using his land because its habit for Bigfoot (they used scientific sounding name something like Giagantus Humanus etc..)
> 
> 
> The end result is the person who owns the land can't build a house there or anything else...


That is just wrong.

A similar creature is protected in Arkansas, where, in 1973, the state Senate passed a resolution declaring portions of the White River a protected refuge for the fabled water monster ------. And in 1969, Washingtonâs Skamania County Board of Commissioners passed an ordinance setting out a $10,000 fine and five years in prison for anyone who killed a Bigfoot in the county. Both are still on the books.


Sasquatch a Protected Species in King County Washington
So it goes like this, a guy wants to sell his land, King County officials come in and tell him that they've just decided to designate most of his land as wetlands and that no development could take place because it is habitat for protected species.

One of the species on the list is Bipedes Giganticus something or other, BIGFOOT.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think Monsanto has a patent on them


Aw Geez. If one of them had an affair with your wife and she got pregnant, would you have to pay licensing fees to Monsanto for the kid? Life's getting too complicated.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Truckinguy said:


> Of course, you know that more than one Bigfoot are called Bigfeet... and young ones are called Littlefeet... when they travel in groups it's called a March....


You know what they say about men with large feet..phew it's getting warm in here...going to go cool off...


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> You know what they say about men with large feet..


They wear big shoes?? :whistlin:


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I was reading the replies here, and figure the group of posters here could come up with an unending supply of scripts for SyFy movie channel, hahaha!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Pouncer said:


> I was reading the replies here, and figure the group of posters here could come up with an unending supply of scripts for SyFy movie channel, hahaha!


There are a few dedicated SyFy viewers here


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

This happened right down the road from my place. Man who claimed Bigfoot damaged his Winnebago is a member of Lykens Valley Sasquatch Hunters | PennLive.com

We've never seen one, though once I saw an escaped emu standing in the road near there.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

trulytricia said:


> I know the answer! I heard it on Coast to Coast late one night.
> 
> 
> These creatures can slip in and out of dimensions! Now you see him, now you don't. And I'm guessing here, they die in the other place. Or they die here then get sucked back into the other place. It all makes perfect sense.


Thanks. It it was on Coast to Coast, that is good enough for me. Answers a lot of questions. Thanks again.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

brosil said:


> Where'd they get the DNA?


That's what I was scanning the article for. There is a lot of information about what was done with the sample, but they seem to be avoiding discussion about the source of the sample.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

article states three samples of DNA

"Dr. Ketchum can confirm that her team has sequenced 3 complete Sasquatch nuclear genomes and determined the species is a human hybrid:"


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Haven said:


> You know what they say about men with large feet..phew it's getting warm in here...going to go cool off...


I thought it was large hands.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Nevada said:


> That's what I was scanning the article for. There is a lot of information about what was done with the sample, *but they seem to be avoiding discussion about the source of the sample. *


That's perfectly understandable. And there's more than one sample. If I was working scientifically with samples of DNA from sasquatches I would not be telling anyone about the source of it either. If word got out about the source location of the samples the next thing you know there'd be thousands of idiots with guns and traps swamping that location and destroying the habitat. All intent on catching a sasquatch all for the sake of their own personal glory or because of religious zeal that tells them they must find and destroy the 'demons'.

It's no wonder that sasquatches stay hidden as much as possible.

Sasquatches exist. There are legends and reported sightings and encounters with sasquatches going back hundreds of years from all over the world, they are not unique to North America. They have been sighted and/or encountered on all continents including Australia and even some of the smaller islands of Micronesia, Malaysia, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea.

Someone mentioned that they're a protected species in Oregon and Washington. They are a protected species here in BC too. There have been more reported sightings and encounters with sasquatches in the BC, Yukon and Alaska regions than anywhere else in the world, particularly in BC where some of them have reportedly in the past formed alliances with First Nations people who honour them.

The First Nations people won't tell you where their sasquatches are either. :heh:

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

They are fun to believe in. 













......... until you find yourself deep in the woods of a balmy, starless night and hear a coyote howl, not far off, his soulful call cut short with an abrupt yelp, followed by an erie and lingering silence.......and then very distinct, measured footsteps, cracking and crunching closer, and closer, and closer.........






















:run:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> .......and then very distinct, measured footsteps, cracking and crunching closer, and closer, and closer.........


Probably some idiot with a gun looking for sasquatches.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, as it turned out.......it was an alien of unknown origin. :shrug:



I got away, unscathed.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

You're lucky.

You should have seen what one of them did to our outhouse back in the 60's when our family lived up in Terrace. There's been hundreds of sightings up there. 

Seriously, it went into the outhouse and got into the lime that was in the bucket in there. I guess it didn't like that because then it went on a rampage and shredded the outhouse into little pieces. :shocked: Left its footprints in the scattered lime and a trail of limed footprints into the bushes and all over the leaves in the bushes. Dad followed the lime trail a tiny way to see which way it was going (headed towards the river a quarter mile away) but the dogs he took with him whined and whimpered so much he changed his mind and brought the dogs back home. That's the reason he gave. I think the dogs brought him home. :teehee:

That is the truth.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Bigfoot, or alien ? 


If it was an alien, wearing bigfoot slippers, maybe the lime had an overly caustic reaction with his acid-based skin, and he (it?) took it out on the outhouse ? :shrug:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

The natives up north have a name for sasquatch that means "old man of the woods". They say they used to trade smoked oolichans to sasquatches in exchange for large bones, moose antlers and pieces of quartz. The sasquatches had a fondness for smoked oolichans and would ransack their villages and steal the oolichans until the villagers came up with a plan to form an alliance and trade with them instead.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This conversation is too much fun for me to resort to google.

What's an oolichan ?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Loggers and miners in the far north told stories about sasquatches stealing entire barrels of sauerkraut and salt-brined fish or meat.

I guess sasquatches like cultured cabbage and salty fish or meat.

.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Im sitting here laughing while I am reading this...just got home and Finding Bigfoot is playing right now on Animal Planet...Watching them run around in the woods making sasquatch calls atm.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> This conversation is too much fun for me to resort to google.
> 
> What's an oolichan ?


Oolichans are tiny fish about the size of a smelt. They are also known as candle fish. They are the oiliest known fish in the world and are prized for their oil. When they are dried they can be eaten (for the oil) or they can be burned like a candle and will burn slowly with a low light.










Oolichans being prepared for smoking










the native logo for oolichan


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

naturelover said:


> Loggers and miners in the far north told stories about sasquatches stealing entire barrels of sauerkraut and salt-brined fish or meat.
> 
> I guess sasquatches like cultured cabbage and salty fish or meat.
> 
> .





_*I*_ like cultured cabbage and salty fish and meat. Do you suppose sasquatches sport German origin ?

FWIW...... I do keep an open mind in regard to this critter, but I've only actual experience with aliens.



ETA...... oolichans. 


Oh......... yum ! I do love me some smoked, dried fish. The occasional run to northern Michigan is as far as my resources will allow. :shrug:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> *I* like cultured cabbage and salty fish and meat. Do you suppose sasquatches sport German origin ?


No, because sasquatches are reported all over the world from before the times of European expansion. That's not to say they may not have absconded with a Viking wench or two.

But I think it is natural for a natural being to listen to its body and understand what the body craves and needs as wholesome, nutritious food. Oily preserved fish, brined meats, cultured vegetables are all wholesome foods with the bonus of being preserved and keeping for a long time.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Man....... yer makin' 'em sound like regular homesteaders.

Do you know if they use sawdust toilets ?

Do you suppose they segregate their urine ?

Could we get an interview ? :shrug:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Man....... yer makin' 'em sound like regular homesteaders.
> 
> Do you know if they use sawdust toilets ?
> 
> ...


They don't like homesteaders, fences, fire or buildings. They eschew toilets, privy pits, middens and they do not bury their scat. 

From the BC Kootenays and Chilcotin regions there are stories of sasquatches destroying the middens, outhouses and log cabins of gold panners and claim stakers in the 1800's. They'd take a stand up in the hills above the cabins and attack the cabins at night from up in the hills. They'd roll or throw massive boulders and uprooted trees down onto the cabins, the sluices and any other structures there and smash them to bits beyond recognition and drive the men away, chasing after them and throwing big rocks and logs at them. 

In later times in the Omineca, Bulkley, Nechako and Skeena regions (those are all large valleys and river basins in the BC northern interior) they became more accustomed to homesteaders who farmed and kept livestock. They would come and destroy wooden fences then steal apples and pears from orchards and corn from the corn fields. Some photographs were taken in the 1940's in the Bulkley Valley of a family of sasquatches mingling with a herd of grazing dairy cows in a pasture. The family were picking and eating mushrooms and the cows were ignoring them. The photograph and story were published in the local newspaper there and later was archived in the museum there.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My God !!


That's an atrocity, right there.

I can assure you, from experience...... Aliens at least have a sense of humor. :indif:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

naturelover said:


> That's perfectly understandable. And there's more than one sample. If I was working scientifically with samples of DNA from sasquatches I would not be telling anyone about the source of it either. If word got out about the source location of the samples the next thing you know there'd be thousands of idiots with guns and traps swamping that location and destroying the habitat. All intent on catching a sasquatch all for the sake of their own personal glory or because of religious zeal that tells them they must find and destroy the 'demons'.
> 
> It's no wonder that sasquatches stay hidden as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Look at the number of people who have seen a black panther here in N. America.
Many will tell you they have seen one but still no hair or pictures.

I think if they ever find bigfoot they will find him taking care of the black panthers.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

The way things are going, I wonder if the bigfoot community is taking converts??? 

Its hard for me to believe they exist, but I have family (from the sober side of the family) that claim to have seen one deep in canada so I cant dismiss it entirely.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I used to have a cousin that sort of looked like bigfoot.
When he walked down the street he scared small children.
I can easily believe if anyone not knowing him saw him in the woods they would beleive in bigfoot.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

pancho said:


> I used to have a cousin that sort of looked like bigfoot.
> When he walked down the street he scared small children.
> I can easily believe if anyone not knowing him saw him in the woods they would beleive in bigfoot.


Did he have that hairy genetic disorder? 

Oh geez, I just Googled "Hairy Mexican boys" with my obsecenity filter turned off...interesting, lol. Anyways, I remember seeing these guys from Mexico on Tv 100 times.









Check this page out: http://beccaarsenault.blogspot.com/2011/03/forest-people.html


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Haven said:


> Did he have that hairy genetic disorder?
> 
> Oh geez, I just Googled "Hairy Mexican boys" with my obsecenity filter turned off...interesting, lol. Anyways, I remember seeing these guys from Mexico on Tv 100 times.
> 
> ...


He didn't have that much hair but he was pretty wooly.
About 5'10" tall and at least that much across the shoulders.
His arms were long enough he could scratch his knee with bending over.
Came from my mother's side of the family.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

naturelover said:


> That's perfectly understandable. And there's more than one sample. If I was working scientifically with samples of DNA from sasquatches I would not be telling anyone about the source of it either. If word got out about the source location of the samples the next thing you know there'd be thousands of idiots with guns and traps swamping that location and destroying the habitat. All intent on catching a sasquatch all for the sake of their own personal glory or because of religious zeal that tells them they must find and destroy the 'demons'.
> 
> It's no wonder that sasquatches stay hidden as much as possible.
> 
> ...


The problem is that the integrity of the story is dependent on the trustworthiness of the DNA samples, not the testing method. Since we don't really know anything about the samples it's difficult to put a lot of faith in the story.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

Nevada said:


> The problem is that the integrity of the story is dependent on the trustworthiness of the DNA samples, not the testing method. Since we don't really know anything about the samples it's difficult to put a lot of faith in the story.


Agreed. In fact my first thought upon reading the story was why don't they do the same testing for the Lock Ness Monster, or the aliens in Area 51? 

The existence of DNA samples is clearly the story here, not the test results.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The existence of *DNA samples* is clearly the story here, not the test results.


I don't have a link, but heard on the radio they had over 100 samples to test

I'll believe it only when it's been confirmed by a few others


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

# 1 location for sasquatch to visit is small farms with a variety of animals.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Ketchums DNA study has been rejected*(what a surprise)*, and Igor Burtsev is going to have a &#1071;ussian reviewed journal publish it.



Igor Burtsev said:


> I didn't suppose people, that you are so much seek of the publication in a reviewed journal. I though that more important is the result of study. And I informed the public about it in short.
> But as you are so seek in scientific publication, I talked only about my side, I meant the publication in Russia. Yes, the process of reviewing here is going, but not so quick as desired. Yes, I submitted the paper to a Russian journal. And the process of reviewing here started while the journal to which Dr Ketchum sent the paper, had not yet reflected the interest to publish it.
> But Dr. Ketchum submitted the paper to the journal on your side again. And now they admitted it for reviewing. Thus, now a kind of competition arose: which journal is ready to publish it earlier and ensures her, that one will publish it. And another one will be asked to stop the process.
> I explained such a state with publication in FB before, a couple of days ago. I thought that you know. But I see, some reporters wish to dramatize the state, and just a little correcting my words, pass some disinformation to make people exited.


http://www.facebook.com/igor.burtsev?fref=ts


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

He needs to learn English if he wants credibility


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He needs to learn English if he wants credibility


Truthfully, whether or not he can speak Perfect English does not hinder his credibility. 
The object that hinders his credibility is the study subject, Bigfoot.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

CoonXpress said:


> Truthfully, whether or not he can speak Perfect English does not hinder his credibility.
> The object that hinders his credibility is the study subject, Bigfoot.


What is a credible subject?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

CoonXpress said:


> Truthfully, whether or not he can speak Perfect English does not hinder his credibility.
> The object that hinders his credibility is the study subject, Bigfoot.


Are we talking about Bigfoot or the people doing the research?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> With as many deer hunters as there is out in the woods with camera's, how come nobody can capture one in a photo?
> 
> So therefore, I say "Bull Carp".












Need I say more?


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Riverdale said:


> Need I say more?


BF are being seen by hunters, lots of hunters. Public ridicule is one major reason witnesses do not come forward.

Yes, gamecams are ineffective. Would you not spot an eye looking at you if I were to come into your home and mount it in your living-room wall?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> BF are being seen by hunters, lots of hunters. Public ridicule is one major reason witnesses do not come forward.
> 
> Yes, gamecams are ineffective. Would you not spot an eye looking at you if I were to come into your home and mount it in your living-room wall?


Not many would notice one. Haven't you seen all of th epeople who get caught by cameras in homes?

There is a reason for public ridicule when it comes to bigfoot.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

pancho said:


> Not many would notice one. Haven't you seen all of th epeople who get caught by cameras in homes?
> 
> There is a reason for public ridicule when it comes to bigfoot.


The reason for ridicule is fear. I know a member of this forum who asked for help from fellow homesteaders on this forum after she had a sighting but was ridiculed and eventually left the group.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> The reason for ridicule is fear. I know a member of this forum who asked for help from fellow homesteaders on this forum after she had a sighting but was ridiculed and eventually left the group.


Wonder why so many who keep sighting bigfoot either do not have a camera or do have one but what they film keeps coming out to be a hoax?


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

pancho said:


> Wonder why so many who keep sighting bigfoot either do not have a camera or do have one but what they film keeps coming out to be a hoax?


Good question. Most sightings last 5 to 10 seconds and even when someone does have a camera they are so awestruck they never even think about taking a picture.

Like any field their are a lot of hoaxers and whack jobs. 

Most people who have a sighting have always been told it was a fairy tale and are in shock by what they have just seen. They can't tell most of their family or co-workers for fear of being told they are crazy.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Riverdale said:


> Need I say more?


what is this about?:shrug:


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fulltimer said:


> Good question. Most sightings last 5 to 10 seconds and even when someone does have a camera they are so awestruck they never even think about taking a picture.
> 
> Like any field their are a lot of hoaxers and whack jobs.
> 
> Most people who have a sighting have always been told it was a fairy tale and are in shock by what they have just seen. They can't tell most of their family or co-workers for fear of being told they are crazy.


Do I believe it is possible for an unknown species of primate to exist somewhere in the world? Sure. Do I believe there are populations of them living in many scattered areas of the US and other countries? Nope, no way.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

poppy said:


> Do I believe it is possible for an unknown species of primate to exist somewhere in the world? Sure. Do I believe there are populations of them living in many scattered areas of the US and other countries? Nope, no way.


That is good. That's what they want you to believe, that they don't exist. :heh:

.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

poppy said:


> Do I believe it is possible for an unknown species of primate to exist somewhere in the world? Sure. Do I believe there are populations of them living in many scattered areas of the US and other countries? Nope, no way.


Why not the US?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Why not the US?


LOL. Good question but one that will truly confound a few. :stars: :hysterical:

I would really like to see somebody try to answer it with a practical reason though.

.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

It would look like if bigfoot is as wide spread as some people want to believe why is it there is nothing to prove they are real.
There is no hair, no dens, no droppings, no young, no dead bodies, no pictures.

Look at the number of people who have seen black panthers in the U.S. For some reason they are much like bigfoot. No pictures, no hair, no dead bodies.

It is very hard to believe an animal the size of bigfoot and black panthers are sighted all over the U.S. by so many people but there is nothing other than rumors to prove they exist.

I used to live a few miles from a place that was supposed to be the home of bigfoot. I hunted the area for over 20 years, never seen one. I had quite a few friends who hunted the area, still do, they never saw one.
Then by some miracle people who see them all over the place will just happen to see one or several.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

pancho said:


> It would look like if bigfoot is as wide spread as some people want to believe why is it there is nothing to prove they are real. ....... Then by some miracle people who see them all over the place will just happen to see one or several.


There is rarely proof of miracles. That's why they're called miracles. People who believe in miracles are the people who experience and recognize them. People who refuse to believe in miracles will never recognize a miracle even if it slaps them in the face.

.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a very straight laced, no nonsense boss who goes to Canada every year for a fishing/camping trip.

He told me a story about one night he and his buddies spent in the deep woods of Canada that raised the hairs on the back of my neck. He believes in bigfoot because of his experience. I can't say his story made be believe, but I believe that he believed. Because of his nature and character, I do not doubt that he experienced something that night.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

naturelover said:


> There is rarely proof of miracles. That's why they're called miracles. People who believe in miracles are the people who experience and recognize them. People who refuse to believe in miracles will never recognize a miracle even if it slaps them in the face.
> 
> .


That's true, but as a scientist I have to remain skeptical. That's not to say that I discount all sighting accounts of Bigfoot, since I leave the possibility open that they might exist. But I can't adopt a belief in Bigfoot without conclusive evidence.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> But I can't adopt a belief in Bigfoot *without conclusive evidence*.


LOL

But you believe everything* BO* says


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

naturelover said:


> There is rarely proof of miracles. That's why they're called miracles. People who believe in miracles are the people who experience and recognize them. People who refuse to believe in miracles will never recognize a miracle even if it slaps them in the face.
> 
> .


Guess you are right about that.
I have never witnessed a miracle.
I have been there when another person witnessed a miracle.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

There are thousands of posted sightings, hundreds of footprints have been cast, hair and droppings have been found and analyzed, hundreds of unknown sounds have been recorded and several modern videos have been filmed. And yes 3 separate DNA samples have yielded complete genomes.

My goal has never been to prove to anyone these animals exist, I have seen them.

But the nature of the ridicule is such to make witnesses keep quiet.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I always felt that the area where they were most likely to beable to make 'a living' so to speak was in the dense forrests of british columbia close to the pacific ocean . Maybe all the way up and into southern Alaska . Given the remoteness and the availability of food sources this always seemed the most likely area for them to exist and maintain their privacy as well . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What is the threat, and to whom, that sightings and evidences are ridiculed ?

If they are out there, what's the point of keeping it hush/hush ?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

What is the threat, HUMANS AND THEIR PERSECUTION 

and to whom, SASQUATCHES WHO DON'T WANT TO BE HUNTED OR PERSECUTED

that sightings and evidences are ridiculed ? 

COME AGAIN. HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE YOU TOLD THAT YOU'VE ENCOUNTERED ALIENS? WHAT WAS THEIR REACTION? DID THEY BELIEVE YOU? ARE THEY STILL ALL YOUR FRIENDS AND WILLING TO TRUST YOU OR EMPLOY YOU AND GRANT YOU CREDIBILITY AS A SANE PERSON?

If they are out there, what's the point of keeping it hush/hush ? 

IT ISN'T HUSH HUSH. CRYPTOZOOLOGISTS TALK ABOUT IT ALL THE TIME TO EACH OTHER. PEOPLE WHO AREN'T CRYPTOS AND DON'T BELIEVE IN THE THINGS THAT CRYPTOS SEARCH FOR TEND TO RIDICULE AND PERSECUTE THEM AND RIDICULE THOSE WHO AREN'T CRYPTOS BUT HAVE HAD ENCOUNTERS AND SPOKE OF IT.

YOU DO UNDERSTAND PERSECUTION, DON'T YOU? IT SEEMS TO BE A FAVORITE HOBBY OF MANY HUMANS.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So, you are saying that the media is protecting the species by downplaying reported sightings and such ?

Believe me, the aliens that I know certainly don't need any protection. :indif:

That and, stop shouting. I told you I have an open mind about Sasquatch.

I've yet to personally suffer any persecution for relaying my alien encounters.
Of course, I'm very discreet about with whom I share those experiences.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> There are thousands of posted sightings, hundreds of footprints have been cast, hair and droppings have been found and analyzed, hundreds of unknown sounds have been recorded and several modern videos have been filmed. And yes 3 separate DNA samples have yielded complete genomes.
> 
> My goal has never been to prove to anyone these animals exist, I have seen them.
> 
> But the nature of the ridicule is such to make witnesses keep quiet.


How do you know the footprints were of a bigfoot?
They may have been made by my cousin.
Same with the hair and droppings. What makes you believe the came from bigfoot. Like I said my cousin is pretty hairy and if he is out in the woods he don't come home to his own bathroom.

Come on, unknown sounds. Any sound you hear is unknown unless you see what is making the sound. Please reference back to my cousin. You can't imagine the sounds he makes late saturday nights.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

naturelover said:


> LOL. Good question but one that will truly confound a few. :stars: :hysterical:
> 
> I would really like to see somebody try to answer it with a practical reason though.
> 
> .


Here's a practical reason. I said they may live somewhere but not in scattered locations in the US. Perhaps in the pacific northwest they could hide very well. Not so in places like Indiana and other states where they have been sighted. Animals that size would need a large area to roam and secure lots of food without being seen and it just isn't available in most places. Indiana's rural areas see lots of hunting, fishing, and other activities. The state is criss-crossed with highways and several interstate highways. The odds of these animals surviving undetected or being killed on a highway are near impossible.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I keep an open mind about everything ever since I saw a UFO up close and personal around age 16. After that, I figured anything is possible. I don't go around telling people I meet about it because they would just think you are nuts or you were seeing things; it's not worth trying to convince anyone. This is why I don't judge others who claim they saw Bigfoot..

I guess a Bigfoot seems like it could happen in the realm of possibilities, King Kong or Gamera, not so much...Bigfoot is also very easy for a person to replicate, if they had a sense of humour and wanted to freak out tourists in state forests and laugh at the Bigfoot footage vids that get posted on You Tube and go viral.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Haven said:


> I keep an open mind about everything ever since I saw a UFO up close and personal around age 16. After that, I figured anything is possible. I don't go around telling people I meet about it because they would just think you are nuts or you were seeing things; it's not worth trying to convince anyone. This is why I don't judge others who claim they saw Bigfoot..
> 
> I guess a Bigfoot seems like it could happen in the realm of possibilities, King Kong or Gamera, not so much...Bigfoot is also very easy for a person to replicate, if they had a sense of humour and wanted to freak out tourists in state forests and laugh at the Bigfoot footage vids that get posted on You Tube and go viral.


I hate to admit it but I have seen an UFO. It might have been just an ordinary FO but I didn't know what it was as I have never seen anything like that before or after.
I have seen my cousin, Howardy, before and I am sure if someone who didn't know him ever saw him running through the woods they would start believing in bigfoot.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> So, you are saying that the media is protecting the species by downplaying reported sightings and such ?


I doubt that. I don't believe many reporters exist who would turn down an opportunity to break a huge story like that. They would have everything to gain by exposing Bigfoot.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of this hairy cousin, lol. Hopefully he doesn't run through the woods naked leaving behind "droppings."


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Haven said:


> I would love to see a picture of this hairy cousin, lol. Hopefully he doesn't run through the woods naked leaving behind "droppings."


I sure wouldn't want to bet he hasn't.
He was from my mother's side of the family.
My father's side tend to be more in the line of bank robbers and horse thiefs.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> So, you are saying that the media is protecting the species by downplaying reported sightings and such ?
> 
> Believe me, the aliens that I know certainly don't need any protection. :indif:
> 
> ...


Aw shucks. I wasn't yelling at you, I was being lazy in not wanting to make multiple quotes so was using caps to differentiate between your words and mine. 
Anyway, that wasn't yelling ..... *this* is me yelling. 

No I don't think the media is protecting the species. I think the media would use and abuse the species and take advantage of them any way they could if it would make headlines and capital for the media.





poppy said:


> Here's a practical reason. I said they may live somewhere but not in scattered locations in the US. Perhaps in the pacific northwest they could hide very well. Not so in places like Indiana and other states where they have been sighted. Animals that size would need a large area to roam and secure lots of food without being seen and it just isn't available in most places. Indiana's rural areas see lots of hunting, fishing, and other activities. The state is criss-crossed with highways and several interstate highways. *The odds of these animals surviving undetected or being killed on a highway are near impossible*.


All of the above might be true if you knew they were animals. Why are you assuming that they are animals?

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

naturelover said:


> All of the above might be true if you knew they were animals. Why are you assuming that they are animals?


What are you suggesting they are?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Nevada said:


> What are you suggesting they are?


Well I'm not making any suggestion but if the accounts I've heard and read are true about them breeding with humans, of forming trading alliances with First Nations people, and of them organizing together to roll boulders and uprooted trees onto miners camps and structures at night, and being able to stay uncaptured after all this time of humans hunting them - then how are they animals?

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Well I'm not making any suggestion but if the accounts I've heard and read are true about them breeding with humans, of forming trading alliances with First Nations people, and of them organizing together to roll boulders and uprooted trees onto miners camps and structures at night, and being able to stay uncaptured after all this time of humans hunting them - then how are they animals?
> 
> .


Yes, from all accounts they are at least somewhat human like. But that would suggest that they might be drawn to foraging from trash cans, which they don't seem to do.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

There are reports of squatches hitting both garbage cans and dumpsters.

The big story is going to be the DNA. I doubt that can be faked.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

naturelover said:


> Well I'm not making any suggestion but if the accounts I've heard and read are true about them breeding with humans, of forming trading alliances with First Nations people, and of them organizing together to roll boulders and uprooted trees onto miners camps and structures at night, and being able to stay uncaptured after all this time of humans hunting them - then how are they animals?
> 
> .


They breathe air.
Intelligence is not a sign of being or not being an animal.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

pancho said:


> They breathe air.
> Intelligence is not a sign of being or not being an animal.


True. You and I and all other humans are also animals and sometimes the intelligence of certain humans is highly questionable. 

If sasquatches have practised some behaviours identical to human behaviours and still be able to evade capture by humans for so many hundreds or thousands of years then perhaps they are actually much more intelligent and more special creatures than humans are.

.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

naturelover said:


> True. You and I and all other humans are also animals and sometimes the intelligence of certain humans is highly questionable.
> 
> If sasquatches have practised some behaviours identical to human behaviours and still be able to evade capture by humans for so many hundreds or thousands of years then perhaps they are actually much more intelligent and more special creatures than humans are.
> 
> .


There is another possibility.
They may be imiginary.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Imaginary animals don't bleed.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Imaginary animals don't bleed.


Has anyone ever seen a bigfoot bleed?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

pancho said:


> There is another possibility.
> They may be imiginary.


A mass hallucination afflicting humans of nearly all cultures from around the whole world and going back many hundreds of years?

I guess it's a possibility. I would have to wonder what would cause the same hallucination for so many people and different cultures over such a long time span.

.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

naturelover said:


> A mass hallucination afflicting humans of nearly all cultures from around the whole world and going back many hundreds of years?
> 
> I guess it's a possibility. I would have to wonder what would cause the same hallucination for so many people and different cultures over such a long time span.
> 
> .


I am wondering that also.
Mostly I wonder how they can hide for so many years in so many places and leave no trace.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, they do bleed. Two of the complete genomes in the Ketchum study were from blood samples.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

pancho said:


> I am wondering that also.
> Mostly I wonder how they can hide for so many years in so many places and leave no trace.


Which brings us back full circle to the beginning post in this topic. Apparently they have left traces, or so it is claimed by people who say they are studying all the 100's of DNA samples that have been found.

I believe they are real and possess special talents for evasion. Maybe when humans have wiped themselves off the face of the earth the sasquatches will inherit the earth to form a new civilizaton of humanoids.  

.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

naturelover said:


> True. You and I and all other humans are also animals and sometimes the intelligence of certain humans is highly questionable.
> 
> If sasquatches have practised some behaviours identical to human behaviours and still be able to evade capture by humans for so many hundreds or thousands of years then perhaps they are actually much more intelligent and more special creatures than humans are.
> 
> .


It's much more than avoiding capture. Since no body has ever been found, they apparently can also avoid things like falls off of cliffs, drowning, lightening strikes, getting shot, starvation, disease, parasites, and dying of old age. Quite remarkable, don't you agree?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> Quite remarkable, don't you agree?


Absolutely remarkable by human standards, I do agree. Maybe for them it's not so remarkable.

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Why are you assuming that they are animals?


Because I'm pretty sure they aren't rocks or plants?


> I would have to wonder *what would cause* the same hallucination for so many people and different cultures over such a long time span.


Wacky Weed!!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Yes, they do bleed. Two of the complete genomes in the Ketchum study were from blood samples.


I thought that study was bogus.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

naturelover said:


> Which brings us back full circle to the beginning post in this topic. Apparently they have left traces, or so it is claimed by people who say they are studying all the 100's of DNA samples that have been found.
> 
> I believe they are real and possess special talents for evasion. Maybe when humans have wiped themselves off the face of the earth the sasquatches will inherit the earth to form a new civilizaton of humanoids.
> 
> .


Wonder if the earth will survive us?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Since no body has ever been found, they apparently can also avoid things like falls off of cliffs, drowning, lightening strikes, getting shot, starvation, disease, parasites, and dying of old age. Quite remarkable, don't you agree?


There are *millions* of deer, but it's rare to find a dead one that's not a road kill.
Bodies don't last long in the wild


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are *millions* of deer, but it's rare to find a dead one that's not a road kill.
> Bodies don't last long in the wild


Maybe bigfoot tastes good.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I thought that study was *bogus*.


I thought that was some Russian dude's OPINION



> Maybe bigfoot tastes good.


They taste like chicken


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

pancho said:


> Maybe bigfoot tastes good.


Probably being eaten by Chupacabras or are beamed up aboard those UFO's making crop circles. I saw where some guy thinks they have the ability to slip in and out of this dimension.

Just had a thought. What if the UFO's are nothing more than alien hunters on intergalactic safari trying to find nice trophy heads to hang on their walls? Human heads would be worth a dime a dozen but something as rare as a Bigfoot would earn them bragging rights. Could those crop circles just be the result of their weapons closing in on a Bigfoot caught out in the open? I'll have to ponder this more when I ain't so tired.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> They taste like chicken


I suspect the ones around here probably taste like oolichans and sauerkraut.

.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

naturelover said:


> Maybe when humans have wiped themselves off the face of the earth the sasquatches will inherit the earth to form a new civilizaton of humanoids.
> 
> .


If that's the case,the Bible has already prophesied about them taking over.It calls them "MEEKS".eep:




Seriously,I have never seen one,nor do I believe they exists.However, my **** dogs treed something one night,that I still don't know what it was.When we got to the tree,it was a huge water oak full of leaves.

As we shinned our lights looking for a ****,the whole top of the tree started shaking and the wind was dead calm.Leaves and limbs started falling out and we could tell something big was moving around up there.

I've always believed it was a bear,but I won't gunna shoot up there and wound it with a 22 rifle, just to find out.One other thing,all the bears we have treed over the years while **** hunting at night,once they see us making our way to the tree,they would start making this loud jaw popping noise, by opening and shutting their mouth real fast, to try to scare us away.[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwjpMOcYZxw[/ame]

This night the only noise up the tree was the sound of limbs breaking.No growling or jawpopping:runforhills:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

poppy said:


> Could those crop circles just be the result of their weapons closing in on a Bigfoot caught out in the open? I'll have to ponder this more when I ain't so tired.


Only if Bigfoot (plural Bigfeet?) enjoy grazing in wheat fields.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Haven said:


> Only if Bigfoot (plural Bigfeet?) enjoy grazing in wheat fields.


I suspect they are vegetarian and since they are so rare and you never see young ones I also suspect they are gay.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

poppy said:


> I suspect they are vegetarian and since they are so rare and you never see young ones I also suspect they are gay.


Rare, who said they are rare?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Maybe one uv'em shaved all the hair off his body and is playing pro basketball as a regular human ! lol , fordy:hysterical:


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fulltimer said:


> Rare, who said they are rare?


I'm sure some folks see one hiding behind every bush but most people would say they are very rare.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

poppy said:


> I'm sure some folks see one hiding behind every bush but most people would say they are very rare.


Thousands of reports can be found on the BFRO website, including sightings in 49 states.

These are not exclusively wilderness animals. There are recent sightings very close in to Omaha, St.Louis, Cincinnati and Chicago.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Rare, who said they are rare?


I would say they are very rare.
No one has ever seen one, shot one, took a picture of one, caught a young one, seen ones den, heard one.
The ivory billed woodpecker is considered rare but people have actually seen and photographed them.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> Rare, who said they are rare?


I prefer my Bigfoot well done... with a little gravy and mashed pertaters on the side....


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Truckinguy said:


> I prefer my Bigfoot well done... with a little gravy and mashed pertaters on the side....


 
It is people like you that make them so rare.
Where do you hide all of those bones?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

pancho said:


> It is people like you that make them so rare.
> Where do you hide all of those bones?


He probably trades them to BC natives for smoked oolichans.

.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

naturelover said:


> He probably trades them to BC natives for smoked oolichans.
> 
> .


I am going to have to look up what oolichans are before I say anything.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oolichans were covered in chapter two of this thread. :indif:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Oolichans were covered in chapter two of this thread. :indif:


Never would have guessed a fish.
That is one long skinny fish.
Thanks


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't forget salty......

Long, skinny, and salty.




Prolly tasty, too.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Candle fish


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> It is people like you that make them so rare.
> Where do you hide all of those bones?


They don't have bones, they are held upright by invisible moonbeams like big puppets. That's why there are very few footprints because their feet rarely touch the ground. When they die they are yanked back up to the spaceship so there are no bodies to find. I sneak up behind them and whisper in their ear that there is a world shortage of bacon which renders them unconscious from shock at which point I bop them on the head, cut them down and drag them home.

I was talking to Elvis a few years ago and he was having dinner with Zeus, who told me that's the way they used to hunt them back in the day.

They don't taste anything like chicken....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You lost me where Zeus was having dinner with Elvis. :smack:


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.olympicproject.com/id15.html


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> http://www.olympicproject.com/id15.html


Is that site supposed to support the theory there are real bigfeet or is it to ridicule those who say they are.
Sort of hard for me to tell.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Most recent and best interview to date of Dr. Melba Ketchum concerning the DNA of possible sasquatch samples.


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=l83C9lIjTmY"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=l83C9lIjTmY[/ame]


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I was listening to the clip when something just jumped out at me.
I am pretty sure I know where bigfoot came from.
According to the woman this hybridization happened about 15,000 years ago.
First thing I thought, but the world is only 10,000 years old according to many christians. Then it hit me.
Remember Noah gathering two of every species on board the ship?
Well, what might have happened if one animal fell over board?
That would leave one animal without a mate.
Now everyone knows about sailors and those long lonely nights floating around on the water.
I think that might be where bigfoot came from.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Funny


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll bet Naturelover passes out salted, dried oolichans on halloween night.

Next year, we should all get sasquatch suits and visit her up there.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Finding Mormon Bigfoot in Northern Utah just started on Animal Planet. They say they have new video footage


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

pancho said:


> I was listening to the clip when something just jumped out at me.
> I am pretty sure I know where bigfoot came from.
> According to the woman this hybridization happened about 15,000 years ago.
> First thing I thought, but the world is only 10,000 years old according to many christians. Then it hit me.
> ...


Oh Pancho, everyone knows that the ark sank when the two termites ate a hole in the hull. Only the animals as we know them made it to shore. Unfortunately, as it turns out, dinosaurs were too heavy to swim because their bones were apparently made out of fossilized stone. That's also when we lost the unicorns due to the horses and zebras getting together and tricking them into swimming to South America instead of Mount Ararat. Perhaps they are still swimming...

Bigfoot comes from alien ships. I saw it for myself right after my hippie cousin made up that tasty batch of brownies....


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

Above it appears that Dr. Ketchum leans to the left. There ya go.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know if there is a Bigfoot or not, however, it is lots of fun to contemplate and discuss. My personal philosophy is, Bigfoot and UFO's...if you are out there, please do not reveal yourself to me....


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> I'll bet Naturelover passes out salted, dried oolichans on halloween night.
> 
> Next year, we should all get sasquatch suits and visit her up there.


No oolichans. On Halloween I pass out fresh, unpeeled cloves of Russian hard necked red garlic. Georgia Fire, it's called. 

Big kids who are too old and shouldn't be out late at night trick or treating get heads of soft moldy garlic.

That's the truth. Just my way of tricking or treating.

You all would be welcome to visit me next Halloween, sasquatch suit or not.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That's a long way to walk for a head of soft, moldy garlic!! 






:run:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Haven said:


> Finding Mormon Bigfoot in Northern Utah just started on Animal Planet. They say they have new video footage


There's a news article about Animal Planet going to Utah, it shows some video footage that had been posted on youtube. Some teens are playing with a fire while camping by a creek and put a bottle of something explosive in the fire then stood back at a distance from it to record it exploding. About 2/3rds of the way through the video, while they're waiting for the bottle to explode, a tall upright pale colored figure walks by among the trees on the other side of the fire. The kids didn't notice it because they were looking at the fire. I guess it wasn't until after they reviewed the video that they saw it and posted it.

One thing I thought was funny is one of the kids keeps on asking "did you put something else in the fire besides that bottle?" just before and right around the time the figure passes by, which leads me to think he thought he was smelling something rank in the fire. Sasquatches are noted for having an incredibly rank smell.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/765560019/Bigfoot-claim-brings-Animal-Planet-TV-show-to-Utah.html?pg=all

This link was also posted at the end in that article. It's some other people's accounts of their experiences with BF in Utah. http://utahbigfoot.blogspot.ca/

.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

That was the video on the show, NL.

I was thinking as I watched the show and they kept following elk talking about how the Bigfoot hunt elk. Why do people always find ancient arrow heads and stone tools buried 10 inches deep, from people who lived thousands of years ago, but no one finds Bigfoot tools that would be modern, on the top of the soil layer, and still being commonly used?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

There are Bigfoots, and they like to eat beef jerky.

I know, because I saw it on a commercial.
















:hysterical:


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Haven said:


> That was the video on the show, NL.
> 
> I was thinking as I watched the show and they kept following elk talking about how the Bigfoot hunt elk. Why do people always find ancient arrow heads and stone tools buried 10 inches deep, from people who lived thousands of years ago, but no one finds Bigfoot tools that would be modern, on the top of the soil layer, and still being commonly used?


I don't think a BF that is 8 feet tall and weighs 700 lbs would need tools for hunting.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Riverdale said:


> There are Bigfoots, and they like to eat beef jerky.
> 
> I know, because I saw it on a commercial.




Those are awesome commercials.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Haven said:


> That was the video on the show, NL.
> 
> I was thinking as I watched the show and they kept following elk talking about how the Bigfoot hunt elk. Why do people always find ancient arrow heads and stone tools buried 10 inches deep, from people who lived thousands of years ago, but no one finds Bigfoot tools that would be modern, on the top of the soil layer, and still being commonly used?


Humans are small, weak and very slow - they are puny by comparison with most other creatures. They need crafted tools and other aids to accomplish everything in order to survive. The only thing humans have going for them are their bigger brains, wits and ingenuity. 

Sasquatches are strong giants, solid muscle and extremely fast creatures who apparently live a very simple, naturistic lifestyle. They wouldn't need crafted tools to bring down game any more than a grizzly bear would need crafted tools. They're fast and strong enough to run a big prey animal down then break its neck or back or crush its skull with a big rock to kill it.

.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> I don't think a BF that is 8 feet tall and weighs 700 lbs would need tools for hunting.


Might not need any tools for hunting but the reason I don't really believe in them is exactly what you posted.
Anything 8ft tall and weighing 700 lbs. would be sort of hard to hide.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Are there reports of Bigfoots maiming or killing people ?

If so, are we to understand them to be violent creatures ?

If not.....why do you suppose them to be so lenient with the weaker, more clueless species ?


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Are there reports of Bigfoots maiming or killing people ?
> 
> If so, are we to understand them to be violent creatures ?
> 
> If not.....why do you suppose them to be so lenient with the weaker, more clueless species ?


I don't know of any negative reports. 

Most predators do stay away from man. Cougar are very stealthy and even in an areas where they are considered common they are still rarely seen.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Are there reports of Bigfoots maiming or killing people ?
> 
> If so, are we to understand them to be violent creatures ?
> 
> If not.....why do you suppose them to be so lenient with the weaker, more clueless species ?


Two reports.

http://www.bfro.net/gdb/show_FAQ.asp?id=659


FAQ - Are they dangerous?



> There are literally thousands of credible eyewitness accounts of sasquatch sightings. Most are from the last hundred years, but some reports extend back several centuries. These reports describe either sightings from a distance or close range encounters. Many of the latter describe situations where backpackers and campers have been approached at night or followed (paralleled) along a trail.
> 
> Sasquatches have likely had many opportunities to attack humans. However, *only two reports describe violent attacks on humans and just one describes the killing of a human -- the story told by President Teddy Roosevelt in his book, "The Wilderness Hunter" (1890).*
> 
> ...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Back in the late seventies I saw a movie about a pale/whitish abominable who kept killing really hot female skiers at a mountain resort out west......really tore 'em up, too.
Kinda soured me on abominables. 

Are they related ?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Back in the late seventies I saw a movie about a pale/whitish abominable who kept killing really hot female skiers at a mountain resort out west......really tore 'em up, too.
> Kinda soured me on abominables.
> 
> Are they related ?


As long as they stay hid they can stomp around leaving big tracks all over the place, scare campers, yell all night long, and play tag with that woman who keeps seeing them.

When they start bothering hot female skiers, it is time to do something.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That's just what I told 'em. :indif:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Not likely related.

A white haired sasquatch is a yeti from the Himalayan mountains, sometimes it's referred to as the abominable snowman (a western term). 

An abominable is more likely to be a human.


Abominable - definition:
Adjective

Causing moral revulsion.
Very unpleasant.
Synonyms
odious - loathsome - detestable - abhorrent - nasty


.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

pancho said:


> As long as they stay hid they can stomp around leaving big tracks all over the place, scare campers, yell all night long, and play tag with that woman who keeps seeing them.
> 
> *When they start bothering hot female skiers, it is time to do something*.


Maybe he was cold and just wanted to get warmed up.

.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

pancho said:


> As long as they stay hid they can stomp around leaving big tracks all over the place, scare campers, yell all night long, and play tag with that woman who keeps seeing them.
> 
> When they start bothering hot female skiers, it is time to do something.


That is why I am on this forum. These animals do mess around small farms. I have spoken with many witnesses who had 5 or 10 acres out in the country. And as time went on they started having unusual things happen. For the most part these animals have a set of behaviors that is repeated time and time again.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> *That is why I am on this forum.* These animals do mess around small farms. I have spoken with many witnesses who had 5 or 10 acres out in the country. And as time went on they started having unusual things happen. For the most part these animals have a set of behaviors that is repeated time and time again.


I don't understand. You're on this forum because of sasquatches messing with hot female skiers??? 

Are you a sasquatch hunter looking for reports of sasquatch activity on small farms?

.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

naturelover said:


> Not likely related.
> 
> A white haired sasquatch is a yeti from the Himalayan mountains, sometimes it's referred to as the abominable snowman (a western term).
> 
> ...


There, fixed it for ya.:cowboy:


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fulltimer said:


> That is why I am on this forum. These animals do mess around small farms. I have spoken with many witnesses who had 5 or 10 acres out in the country. And as time went on they started having unusual things happen. For the most part these animals have a set of behaviors that is repeated time and time again.


Proud to say I live in a sasquatch free zone. Walk the dirt roads all the time and narry a large footprint, weird hollering, odd occurences, and the only musty smell is when I leave a wet towel in the laundry too long.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Me, too, Poppy.

I been all over, and I haven't been blessed with a single trace....

But I have had the hair in the back of my neck raised a time or two, and I have been in some mighty deep woods in the middle of the night, alone and without weapons or light.

That stuff right there'll build character if a guy ain't careful. 





Seriously, though....... I can think of far better ways to warm up with a hot young female skier than, well..... the grizzly alternative. :indif:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Seriously, though....... *I can think of far better ways* to warm up with a hot young female skier than, well..... the grizzly alternative. :indif:


Hollywood can't.

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Idiots.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

naturelover said:


> Hollywood can't.
> 
> .


Deliverance.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Idiots.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

poppy said:


> Proud to say I live in a sasquatch free zone. Walk the dirt roads all the time and narry a large footprint, weird hollering, odd occurences, and the only musty smell is when I leave a wet towel in the laundry too long.


Since there have been sightings in 49 states and most of Canada unless you live in Hawaii I don't believe there are any "sasquatch free zones". Reports come from as diverse terrains as the rain forests of the Pacific Northwest, the deserts of Arizona to the swamps of Florida. 

If you have bobcat, cougar, coyotes or deer you probably have activity at some time during the year.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Since there have been sightings in 49 states and most of Canada unless you live in Hawaii I don't believe there are any "sasquatch free zones". Reports come from as diverse terrains as the rain forests of the Pacific Northwest, the deserts of Arizona to the swamps of Florida.
> 
> If you have bobcat, cougar, coyotes or deer you probably have activity at some time during the year.


But people see bobcat, cougar, coyotes, and deer. They are caught on game cams. They are shot by hunters. They get run over. They die and are found.
Somehow bigfoot has always been able to avoid all of these.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, bf seem to be very leery of gamecams. I would assume that it is the flash of light, especially in the older cameras, that they don't like. 

Here is a possible young sasquatch caught by a gamecam. 

http://www.bfro.net/avevid/jacobs/jacobs_photos.asp


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

As far as a bf being shot. Just google "justin smeja bigfoot" for a possible kill.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Why haven't we found the remains of a bigfoot that died of natural causes?

BFRO.net

The short answer: Because "we" have never looked for these kinds of remains.

Nobody Looks for Bigfoot Remains

No serious work has ever been done to look for remains of surviving wood apes in areas where they are rumored to reside. No one should expect remains of such an elusive species to be found, collected and identified without some effort.

Very few remains of ancient wood apes have ever been found in Asia, where they were much more abundant. Millions of gigantos (a branch of the wood ape line) lived and died in Asia over the ages. All the remaining physical evidence we have of them could fit into a few shoe boxes. Fossils of any land animal are very rare. 

Remains do not become fossilized very often, but unless that happens, all the remains will, in time, become completely reabsorbed into the ecosystem. There would be remains of animals everywhere if remains were not naturally recycled, including bones and teeth. 

Fossils or preserved bones of wood apes may exist in the Americas, but they will be exceedingly rare, because these animals are rare to begin with, and only a tiny fraction of that population will die in locations and soils that will preserve bones somehow. Odds are slim at best that any bones (which are normally fragmentary) will be found, collected and identified unless a focused effort is made to look for them. Until efforts are made in many places, over a long period of time, no one should be scratching their head wondering why "we" don't have any physical remains.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Haven said:


> Deliverance.


Hollywood delivers the gratuitous violence and tittilation that they think people want or that they want people to want, and then because Hollywood delivers it there's more people who want it and they call it 'entertainment'. It's become a vicious circle. The 'abominable' movie that Forerunner watched in the 70's and the movie 'Deliverance' (released in 1972) are both examples of that vicious circle. The hollywood productions of the 70's were the beginning that set the tone for the increasingly more violent and blood thirsty entertainment (sic) that we see now in both movies and tv productions.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Let's try this one more time.



fulltimer said:


> That is why I am on this forum. .....





naturelover said:


> Are you a sasquatch hunter looking for reports of sasquatch activity on small farms?


.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Yes, bf seem to be very leery of gamecams. I would assume that it is the flash of light, especially in the older cameras, that they don't like.
> 
> Here is a possible young sasquatch caught by a gamecam.
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/avevid/jacobs/jacobs_photos.asp


Sounds good that they are very leery of gamecams.
Wonder how they got that way.
If the flash of light scared even one of them it would be when it was taking its picture. We still don't see that picture.
Don't sound right to me.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Why haven't we found the remains of a bigfoot that died of natural causes?
> 
> BFRO.net
> 
> ...


 
Are you serious?
People would not have to be looking for bigfoot remains to accidentially find some.
I think I read in this thread that they had been sighted in all of the states except Hawaii. Even sighted in other countries.
All of these big 8' 700lb animals running around and no one has ever stumbeled over a single bone.

Yes, that is believable.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

naturelover said:


> Let's try this one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a hunter.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

pancho said:


> Are you serious?
> People would not have to be looking for bigfoot remains to accidentially find some.
> I think I read in this thread that they had been sighted in all of the states except Hawaii. Even sighted in other countries.
> All of these big 8' 700lb animals running around and no one has ever stumbeled over a single bone.
> ...


Have you ever found human bones?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fulltimer said:


> Have you ever found human bones?


Human bones are found quite often, sometimes years after a person has gone missing. They are able to use them to identify the body, except in the cases of ********. The DNA of ******** is all identical and there are no dental records.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> I am not a hunter.


Oh, that's a relief, I'm glad you're not a sasquatch hunter. Otherwise I'd have to put a hex on ya. :wizard:

.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> Have you ever found human bones?


Yes. Since the word yes isn't enough I will add some to it.
When was the last time you went to a bigfoot funeral?


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

pancho said:


> Yes. Since the word yes isn't enough I will add some to it.
> When was the last time you went to a bigfoot funeral?


My goal is not to debate anyone about these animals existence. I am here rather to talk to homesteaders who have had experiences. 

To argue with someone who has seen them is an act of futility.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> My goal is not to debate anyone about these animals existence. I am here rather to talk to homesteaders who have had experiences.
> 
> To argue with someone who has seen them is an act of futility.


Then why are you posting on this thread?


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

pancho said:


> Then why are you posting on this thread?


The original topic is about the DNA project on sasquatch samples. Once the journal published this report the existence of this animal is going to be proven.

I have met most of the submitters of the important DNA samples.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> The original topic is about the DNA project on sasquatch samples. Once the journal published this report the existence of this animal is going to be proven.
> 
> I have met most of the submitters of the important DNA samples.


 
Sure.
People can publish any kind of BS they want.
When it comes to proving it, that is different.
Let us know when they have real proof.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

DNA will allow legislation and laws to protect them. Without laws, hundreds of guys will be hitting the woods to try to become rich and famous.

I hardly doubt that a complete genome would be considered B.S.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

fulltimer said:


> DNA will allow legislation and laws to protect them. Without laws, hundreds of guys will be hitting the woods to try to become rich and famous.
> 
> I hardly doubt that a complete genome would be considered B.S.


...........So , do you think they exist only in certain geographic area's as I do.......in the pacific NW. where the forest is of sufficient density to provide the type of cover and habitat to support their lifestyle and reproductive needs , OR.......do you believe they exist in widely scattered area's of the lower 48 ? I don't think that would be possible without one or more having been positively identified and probably photographed and or killed . , fordy


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

fordy said:


> ...........So , do you think they exist only in certain geographic area's as I do.......in the pacific NW. where the forest is of sufficient density to provide the type of cover and habitat to support their lifestyle and reproductive needs , OR.......do you believe they exist in widely scattered are's of the lower 48 ? I don't think that would be possible without one or more having been positively identified and probably photographed and or killed . , fordy



I believe they are found throughout most of the U.S.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> My goal is not to debate anyone about these animals existence. I am here rather to talk to homesteaders who have had experiences.


I don't know if he is still alive now, but if he is you might wish to contact John Green who has always been very forthcoming with information. He has been one of the foremost sasquatch researchers here in B.C. Perhaps you may already have read some of his published materials.

There are some accounts at this link of BC sasquatches being shot, although it is illegal to do so here as they are a protected species.
http://www.bcscc.ca/sasquatch.htm



> To argue with someone who has seen them is an act of futility.


I agree with that.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I see that John Green is still alive, he did a presentation at Kilby BC in September 2012.

.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

Sasquatch research would not be half what it is today without the work of John Green and his many books.

He recently made his searchable database available to the public.

Sasquatchdatabase.com/


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link, that's helpful.

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> DNA will allow legislation and* laws to protect them*


I've heard about those things.
They have some about drugs, and killing *people* too


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> DNA will allow legislation and laws to protect them. Without laws, hundreds of guys will be hitting the woods to try to become rich and famous.
> 
> I hardly doubt that a complete genome would be considered B.S.


You want laws to protect something that has never been seen by humans, something that leaves no sign of being there, and animal that disappears when they die, and an animal not a single hunter has ever shot. One that has never been killed on roadways.

Seems like they are doing real well without our help.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

pancho said:


> You want laws to protect something that has never been seen by humans, something that leaves no sign of being there, and animal that disappears when they die, and an animal not a single hunter has ever shot. One that has never been killed on roadways.
> 
> Seems like they are doing real well without our help.


If we had such laws years ago, hunters would never have killed all the Unicorns.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

I good starting point for learning about bf is at the BFRO.net. There you can read thousands of sighting reports. The BFRO is the largest bf research group in the country and has the largest amount of resources.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

poppy said:


> If we had such laws years ago, hunters would never have killed all the Unicorns.


What? My dreams of a owning a Unicorn have been destroyed...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Haven said:


> What? My dreams of a owning a Unicorn have been destroyed...


And you can blame that on the hunters and the lack of a season on unicorns.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

pancho said:


> And you can blame that on the hunters and the lack of a season on unicorns.


:hysterical: ound:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

pancho said:


> And you can blame that on the hunters and the lack of a season on unicorns.


 You forgot to blame Obama...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> *DNA will allow legislation and laws to protect them*. Without laws, hundreds of guys will be hitting the woods to try to become rich and famous.
> 
> I hardly doubt that a complete genome would be considered B.S.


I just hope that when that happens they will also come up with a proper and more dignified name for them than Bigfoot. The name Bigfoot is so crude and insulting and lacking in imagination, it's totally unacceptable.

.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

naturelover said:


> A mass hallucination afflicting humans of nearly all cultures from around the whole world and going back many hundreds of years?
> 
> I guess it's a possibility. I would have to wonder what would cause the same hallucination for so many people and different cultures over such a long time span.
> 
> .


If we assume bigfoot is real because such a mass hallucination couldnt happen then we have to assume a whole range of things are real. You certainly seem to know about bigfoot, but what about the rest of cryptozoology? 

We then have to assume werewolves, and chupacabra and dozens of others things we have no proof of are also real. 

Perhaps they are. 

Imo, the more important question is why do most cultures have such stories of un proven animals that have never shown up in our fossil records. (closest thing to bigfoot died out long long ago- unless they were hiding their bones from a future human culture that was still very primitive at the time) Most cultures seem to have SOME story and they differ a great degree.

Do humans HAVE to believe such things? are there dozens of animals we simply have no proof of? Is there some type of shape shifting animal that is actually ALL of these things? (I honestly wonder about the last one sometimes as wild as it sounds) 

My own grandfather claimed to have seen a bgfoot. Ive had an experience that can only be described as one of the local "skinwalkers" literally in an area the tribes of this area would rarely go to BECAUSE of these claimed beings living there. I know many folks with similar experiences in the area, and many who laugh about it. 

Ive read all kinds of bigfoot claims. I dont find them as intelligent as humans at all actually. If the stories are true. Im curious what makes some of you believe they are so intelligent? I find this mindset odd, especially when the same person questions human intelligence.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Lots of people have seen things that they did not know what they were.
If I am out in the woods and I hear a noise I don't know what it is.
If I see some shape of an animal I don't know what it is.
If I hear an animal make a noise I don't always know what it is.

Now if a person is out looking for bigfoot any noise they hear, any shape they see, any animal call they hear, any smell they smell, even if they hear nothing, it can be labeled as bigfoot.
If a person is camping out in the wilderness and sort of scared anyway they are much more likely to see, hear, or smell bigfoot.

With so much doubt from people unless someone has proof that bigfoot exists, and that does not mean proof to them, not many people are going to believe them.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

silverseeds said:


> ..... You certainly seem to know about bigfoot, but what about the rest of cryptozoology?
> 
> We then have to assume werewolves, and chupacabra and dozens of others things we have no proof of are also real.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do know quite a bit about sasquatches, but only because of personal experiences with and interest in those in my location. I don't know much about other cryptids except for what I've read about them from other researchers. 

Want to see something interesting? Click on the link to see the cryptid list. Start at the top of the page and scroll down, and down, and down the alphabetical list. There are more than dozens of cryptids, there are hundreds. http://www.bcscc.ca/cryptidlist.htm

.


----------



## fulltimer (Jul 26, 2006)

So, what happens if you think you have had an encounter or a sighting with a sasquatch? Who do you tell, what about ridicule from friends, family or this forum?

Thousands of witnesses have submitted their reports to the BFRO (Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization). All information is confidential.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/submitfm.asp


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fulltimer said:


> So, what happens if you think you have had an encounter or a sighting with a sasquatch? Who do you tell, what about ridicule from friends, family or this forum?
> 
> Thousands of witnesses have submitted their reports to the BFRO (Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization). All information is confidential.
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/submitfm.asp



Very few would ridicule you unless you have a history of being an idiot. Everyone I ever hunted with or knew would be interested in the story and wonder what I really saw. I remember back in the 60's when deer were unheard of around here. Once in a great while someone would say they saw a deer. No one ridiculed them. Some asked if it could have been this or that animal by mistake. It's the same here now with cougars.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

fulltimer said:


> So, what happens if you think you have had an encounter or a sighting with a sasquatch? Who do you tell, what about ridicule from friends, family or this forum?


I wouldn't tell anybody I know or make a report. Not because of possible ridicule but because I think it's nobody else's business and it should be kept secret. I don't worry about talking about it on this forum because nobody here knows me.

.


----------

